# *New* MecArmy SGN3 keychain light



## Dubois (Nov 25, 2015)

MecArmy's product development team seems to be busy at the moment. Hot on the heels of their neat little series of IllumineX 10180 lights (available in lots of different finishes, including titanium, stainless steel and copper) comes another keychain light - the SGN3 (standing, I believe, for "Signal". This is available in 4 colours - black, green, grey and sand. MecArmy kindly send me a sample following a long online chat I had with them about my IllumineX light.

From MecArmy's spec:




LED： CREE XP-G2 
Reflector： SMO Max Output： 160 lumens Max Run Time： 6 h Max Beam Distance： 40m Max Beam Intensity： 410cd Battery： 280mAh Length： 59mm/2.323in Height： 10mm/0.394 Width： 23mm/0.906in Weight： 38g/1.34oz Accessories： Manual, O-ring, Keyring, Lanyard 






[/URL][/IMG]

This is a flat light with a side switch operating three LEDs. The main (centre) white light is provided by a XP-G2 emitter. Two side LED's give red, and UV.




[/URL][/IMG]

It is powered by a 280mAh lithium polymer battery that can be recharged with a standard USB mini cable. Charging takes 90 minutes, and, according to my usb meter, started at 0.19A and completed when the charging indicator light in the flashlight changed from red to green after 75 minutes.

Any similarities to the Nitecore Tube stop at the shape. This is in an altogether different league. It is a sturdy die cast alloy, and feels substantial in the hand. It has a "real" LED, outputting up to 160 lm according to spec. The switch is firm, and I've had no accidental activations (unlike with the Tube) The XP-G2 LED has three modes (M 50lm -L 5lm - H 160lm), and gives a clean, white light, with no obvious tint. The red is a surprise, as it too gives a reasonably regular shaped beam. I only have one other light with a red led - the Jetbeam TCR-10, and that has a horrible red (and blue) light. The UV output is quite low, but works OK if the room is very dark. I'm pleased to report that my two dogs behave themselves in my absence.




[/URL][/IMG]

Apologies for the poor photos - I'm having problems with my camera.


----------



## kreisl (Nov 25, 2015)

i think this beats the Tube


----------



## scout24 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks solid. UI?


----------



## Dubois (Nov 25, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Looks solid. UI?



If you want to use it as a standard White LED light, it's simply quick click for medium, click again for low, click again for high. Click again for OFF.

You can cycle through White, UV and Red, by holding the switch and releasing on the colour you want. The Red has a flashing signal mode, activated once you are in the Red mode by another click.

It is indeed a solid little light, and is really growing on me.

@kreisl - Yes, it beats the Tube hands down in my opinion. A much nicer beam (no having to shield my eyes from the protruding Tube led); no accidental activations; brighter and with UV and Red light too.

Oddly enough I replaced the blue Tube on my keys with a IllumineX, and now have the dilemma of whether to replace it with the SGN3. Heavier than both, but very tactile, and a joy to play with.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## applevision (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you for this great info. I'm currently sporting a NiteCore Tube and am excited to see what David Chow from FourSevens releases next week... but this could be my next light!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Smart-QSL-!&p=4787172&viewfull=1#post4787172


----------



## BillSWPA (Nov 29, 2015)

Very interesting. This could be the most all-around useful keychain light I have ever seen.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 29, 2015)

Hmmm... very interesting. Think I'll love it...


----------



## applevision (Nov 29, 2015)

I ordered it and will do a small review when it arrives... 

I might do a comparison review of the new FourSevens light (likely called "Navi") and the NiteCore Tube...


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2015)

applevision said:


> ....
> I might do a comparison review of the new FourSevens light (likely called "Navi") and the NiteCore Tube....



That sounds great .... I'd be interested to read that, for sure


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 29, 2015)

This looks great! I hope it lives up to it's price point. I have so many keychain lights I'll wait for some real life usage reviews.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 29, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> This looks great! I hope it lives up to it's price point. I have so many keychain lights I'll wait for some real life usage reviews.



I own the Tube and I love it, and I also have the TubeVN, which I use sparingly because it is of a 28-minute capacity (though I recharge each every day-- hey, I'm a flashaholic! :naughty

I ordered the MecArmy light, although I wish I could have seen some beam shots of any kind, because its battery capacity is huge! And if the crap ever hits the fan (actually, WHEN it does), this light will come in handy. I wear the tube on an inconspicuous lanyard around my neck most times, especially at night.

Of course, I won't tie up this thread with the lights in my jeans pockets, LOL!

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## LiteTheWay (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks interesting - and solid. I assume there is just the single switch on the side?


----------



## Dubois (Nov 30, 2015)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> I ordered the MecArmy light, although I wish I could have seen some beam shots of any kind, because its battery capacity is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> - LetThereBeLight!



I don't think you'll be disappointed with the beam. Nice tint {no green), no artifacts, quite floody. Although heavier than the Tube, it's an altogether better light, with a much superior build.

@7histology - yes, just the single side switch. I've been carrying it in my jeans pocket for nearly a week (on it's own, not with my keys), with no accidental activations.


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 30, 2015)

nice light but the capacity is to low for me as an EDC. The XP-G2 need more than 280mah to be used an EDC, will be empty pretty fast. Such a light would be nice if it would have like 800mah.


----------



## Dubois (Dec 1, 2015)

Danielsan said:


> nice light but the capacity is to low for me as an EDC. The XP-G2 need more than 280mah to be used an EDC, will be empty pretty fast. Such a light would be nice if it would have like 800mah.



I suppose everyone's use will be different, but I've been playing with the SGN3 for about a week now, and it's still on it's first charge. For this type of keyring light, that is good enough for me. If I need more light, for longer, I'll use a bigger light. Horses for courses.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 1, 2015)

Is there a cooyoo version? I don't need a 5 year warranty
Chris


----------



## Dubois (Dec 2, 2015)

Christoph said:


> Is there a cooyoo version? I don't need a 5 year warranty
> Chris




I haven't seen a CooYoo version on any of the websites of the usual suspects.


----------



## Dubois (Dec 4, 2015)

I received my new (British) Passport yesterday. I had a look at it using the UV light from the SGN3. Wow! Who needs Christmas tree lights? 

The passport lights up under UV, revealing all sorts of intricate design marks, and hidden words. I don't see how a fake of this passport could fool anyone who knows what to look for with a UV light (I believe the SGN3 is a 365nm emitter) .


----------



## rje58 (Dec 15, 2015)

I just got one of these yesterday - very pleased with it so far. I will be using it every day so I expect it will be well tested before too long.


----------



## creegeek (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm interested. How does it compare to a Fenix E12 for beam profile?


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 15, 2015)

This looks very interesting, i look forward to finding out more. I recently bought some Nitecore Tube´s as presents and was impressed but this is spec’d a lot brighter and has additional features. Hopefully there will be some reviews, beam shots, run time info etc. in the near future :twothumbs


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Dec 16, 2015)

I ordered the tan or brown version from Going Gear and I'm *quite *disappointed that it is a totally different shade or tone of tan than indicated in Mecarmy's literature/pics. *Totally *different! THAT tan was beautiful; this one isn't. I can't necessarily fault the seller, but it was the pic's clarity and succinctness and yes, *tonal beauty*that first motivated me to check out this light and consider ordering it. 

If quality control does not start with fidelity to the color it *warrants *itself to be, is it *any *wonder I am suspicious of the rest of the SGN3*?*

Any _initial _objections I had to ordering this light were overcome because as the poet John Keats wrote, a thing of beauty is a joy forever! And I became convinced it was a solid light. No, I never judge a book by its color but *this* brown color does not give me any joy whatsoever, hence my disappointment for a light that goes for *$42.* but whose manufactured color is *way* off from the succinctly depicted picture!

I wear the Tube on a lanyard on my neck as I did the SGN3 for a day and the SGN3's particular weight and dimensions do not lend itself to lanyard use or being tucked under a shirt.

I also fear it would weigh too heavy on my ignition once put on my keyring.

Having stated those three things, I do see value and use of the SGN3 as a light to utilize should the crap hit the fan because of its lumens modes and run times.

But I am left with this: how do I take care not to lose or misplace this light since its weight does not fit my own particular keyring preference or lanyard style? I do not lug a bag every day I can attach it to, though it lends itself well to a carabeener which I am considering.

I do find the SGN3 constructed solidly. Neither it nor the Tube have ever been accidentally activated. I do find its modes and illuminating qualities to be very fine and pleasing.

But given many here who adore the Copper Prometheus, Maratac, and Lumintop lights, and rightfully so, I will not back off from my feeling quite disappointed in the SGN3's grossly misrepresented color, so I *caution anyone *who wants to order this light for its beauty. Had the tone of the light I received reflected the *actual *attention-to-detail tone of the *crystal *clear advertised picture, I would be *much* more enthusiastic to make this light work for me in my every day carry.

But as it is, the light is just "there"-- how I wish I could be as enthused about it as I am every day of my EDC Transparent Tube, Black Olight S-1, Eagletac D25A, and black Lumintop Tool. Will I trust purchasing another Mecarmy light whose specs and color I find attractive? Probably not.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 16, 2015)

Photo ?


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2015)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> I wear the Tube on a lanyard on my neck as I did the SGN3 for a day and the SGN3's particular weight and dimensions do not lend itself to lanyard use or being tucked under a shirt.



Agreed. I tried it because I really like this light! But it's _just_ a tiny bit too heavy for me now that I am spoiled by the Nitecore Tube around my neck!

Please see my comparison review here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ychain-Light&p=4799642&viewfull=1#post4799642

Enjoy!


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2015)

Selected photos:





_From Left to Right: Sidekick, Tube, and SGN3_






SGN3 on high (main emitter)






SGN3 red light--very cool and nice and low


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 16, 2015)

Nitecore Tube 9 grams (with PWM)
SGN3 38 grams (PWM?)
Sidekick 56 grams (with PWM)



applevision said:


> (SGN3)it's _just_ a tiny bit too heavy



LOL, you could put 4 Tubes around your neck and they would still weigh less than one SGN3 :

I really appreciate your posts, thanks for sharing your impressions of several lights I was curious about, and special thanks for posting pictures that show size comparison.

If anyone with a SGN3 knows how to spot PWM (by waving the light), please inform us 
(if you dont know how to spot PWM and you have the SGN3, PM me and I will teach you)

Fortunately for my wallet, I dont buy lights with PWM any more


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 16, 2015)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> I ordered the tan or brown version from Going Gear and I'm *quite *disappointed that it is a totally different shade or tone of tan than indicated in Mecarmy's literature/pics. *Totally *different! THAT tan was beautiful; this one isn't. I can't necessarily fault the seller, but it was the pic's clarity and succinctness and yes, *tonal beauty*that first motivated me to check out this light and consider ordering it.



I have to admit that one of the things that caught my eye was the colour of the tan/brown and green models, in particular the brown/tan. From the various pics I have seen of it online it has gone from a true tan or sand colour to a more military brown so I think you make a valid point in bringing attention to the potential that it may vary quite some way from a particular picture you have seen and thought you were getting.

In regards to its weight, I must say I have never carried a light round my neck but I can imagine the SGN3 could feel considerably more noticeable and cumbersome in comparison to the Tube’s 9.6 grams in that department. I also imagine that the SGN3´s case material and seemingly more squared edges might also contribute to it having more of a noticeable presence if lanyard/neck carried. I think however that the SGN3´s 38g would be an acceptable weight for most people if keyring or pocket carried but of course it’s all down to individual preference, use and taste.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, the SGN3 appears to have PWM on medium and low, but at reasonably high frequency. Its basic UI is M/L/H .


----------



## creegeek (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the posts... you've managed to convince me to get one! I'll post back with impressions whenever it arrives.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 16, 2015)

Still Of The Night said:


> I think however that the SGN3´s 38g would be an acceptable weight for most people if keyring or pocket carried but of course it’s all down to individual preference, use and taste.



Thanks for your thoughts on carry weight, it is a primary variable for me. I carried Pico Light (8grams), or Photon (7 grams) on my keys for years. When I got into aaa lights, I experimented carrying them on my keys. I was Ok with the 24 gram Olight (No PWM), but felt the 37 gram Maratac (No PWM on latest) was too much. I also had a Prometheus Beta Copper (sold due to PWM), it weighed 48 grams and I was not willing to carry it on my keys at all.

atm I dont put any AAA lights on my keys, I pocket carrying instead, both due to weight, but more so because of how I prefer to use my lights, I often tailstand, clip to a hat, or need to illuminate something while my keys are occupied.

The SGN3 would make a good shape for pocket carry imo, and has very interesting LEDs and modes, including the ability to spot counterfeit money. 


archimedes said:


> Yes, the SGN3 appears to have PWM


Thanks, like the Sidekick and Tube then.


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Originally Posted by *archimedes*
> 
> 
> _Yes, the SGN3 appears to have PWM_
> Thanks, like the Sidekick and Tube then.



Yes, but _not quite_ like the Sidekick--the Sidekick on low has pretty *yucky* PWM--very noticeable, and this is one of the big downers for that otherwise fabulous light. The tube has PWM on low at least, but it's pretty high frequency and does not bug me at all... same for the SGN3--very hard to notice it. 

To be clear: all of them have PWM, but the Tube and the SGN3 are much less noticeable while the Sidekick has a low frequency one that drives me a little bonkers on low. However, on high, none have it, and the beam from the Sidekick is so big, powerful, and with such a nice spot/spill setup that I am in love with it.


----------



## creegeek (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anyone know if it has a parasitic drain?


----------



## Dubois (Dec 17, 2015)

I would imagine it does have parasitic drain, having an electronic switch, but I've no idea how to measure it. I guess I could charge it, and leave it in a drawer for a while, and check every so often. I'm afraid that's not going to happen - I do like playing with this little thing too much not to use it.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 20, 2015)

I haven't been carrying my SGN3 quite a week yet, and while I like a lot of things about it, there is one thing that I am REALLY disappointed in: so far it has turned on twice while in my pocket - in only five days of being carried. Major bummer!! and... I haven't had anything else in my pocket with it, either. Double bummer. Right front pants pocket.


----------



## creegeek (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got mine... Love everything about it... UI, size, weight, brightness, UV, and red. I plan to carry it in my jeans watch pocket (button out). I thought a AAA flashlight was what I needed until I bought the SGN3 light.


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 21, 2015)

@jon slider Yes i can imagine if weight is of upmost importance then you may be more aware of the difference of the SGN3 compared to say an Olight keyring light like you mentioned and especially so compared to a Photon style light or something like the Nitecore Tube.
I think a factor that’s worth taking note of are the extra features of the SGN3 i.e. the red and UV LED´s. If they are something that you felt you would utilize and find useful then it may make up for any perceivable extra weight you might notice.
Overall I think it certainly is an attractive and tempting little package considering its features, size and weight.

@applevision (sorry if this has already been covered, hard to remember everything when your reading/following multiple threads) I think it was yourself along with others who expressed that they felt the SureFire SideKick could fill the spot in place of other single AAA lights in regards to its features and could be used as a primary light. I’m wondering if you think that the SGN3 might also be similarly capable if it was the only light you had on you (taking the usual things like reflector size, beam pattern, output, run time etc. into account)?

Seems that creegeek above thinks the SGN3 can fill the AAA light spot.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 21, 2015)

Am I the only person who has experienced issues with the SGN3 turning on in an otherwise empty pocket?


----------



## creegeek (Dec 21, 2015)

rje58 said:


> Am I the only person who has experienced issues with the SGN3 turning on in an otherwise empty pocket?


Are you wearing skinny jeans?


----------



## Dubois (Dec 21, 2015)

I've certainly not had any problem with the SGN3 turning on in my trouser pocket, and I've been carrying it there for a few weeks now. It's one of the reasons I refer it to the Tube, which I did find had accidentally activated on a number of occasions. Well, there are a number of other reasons - build quality, beam, brightness etc - but I find the SGN3 has a reasonably stiff switch, so not an issue for me.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 21, 2015)

creegeek said:


> Are you wearing skinny jeans?


Not hardly. I'm wearing relaxed fit jeans. I could stand to lose 10-15 pounds, but don't have an abnormally large build.

I am really liking this light in every other way, but my AAA twisty never came on in my pocket.


----------



## applevision (Dec 21, 2015)

Still Of The Night said:


> @applevision (sorry if this has already been covered, hard to remember everything when your reading/following multiple threads) I think it was yourself along with others who expressed that they felt the SureFire SideKick could fill the spot in place of other single AAA lights in regards to its features and could be used as a primary light. I’m wondering if you think that the SGN3 might also be similarly capable if it was the only light you had on you (taking the usual things like reflector size, beam pattern, output, run time etc. into account)?
> 
> Seems that creegeek above thinks the SGN3 can fill the AAA light spot.



This is an excellent light and I love (absolutely love!) the red light and the UV light aspects here. I _do_ think it could be a contender for an "everything light"/primary light for some... I mean, it's blasting out 160 lumens and--just to keep things in perspective--a 4D mag light from just a few years ago was outputting something like 60 lumens (!!!) or maybe 120 lumens depending on whom you ask... Look at this thread and be amazed at how low those numbers were just a few years ago: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202252-How-many-lumens-does-a-MAG-LITE-4D-LED-bulb-produce. How low those numbers were and how *excited* folks were about the "brightness"! It's amazing!

So, I do think this can be a serious light for many, despite it's small size and relatively limited throw (which is, incidentally, the biggest trade off between something tiny like this and something bigger--while it does put out a lot of light, it's relatively floody and does not throw much compared to a large Mag reflector. This can be an issue for some uses, no doubt.) 

That said, I have a confession to make: while I love this SGN3, I'm carrying the SureFire Sidekick in my pocket every day. It rocketed up the charts to become one of my all-time favorite lights. It has, for all intents and purposes become my "everything light"--it can be dim enough to read by at night, and bright enough to go on a nighttime run on a pitch black trail. It's incredible. I carry it with me in my pocket every day and it's light and comfortable, has never accidentally activated, and is rechargeable like this SGN3. 

I love both lights, but feel like the SideKick is the one you are looking for unless you really will use the red and UV lights of the SGN3.

:twothumbs


----------



## archimedes (Dec 21, 2015)

I've carried the SGN3 for a few weeks ... no accidental activations :shrug:


----------



## creegeek (Dec 21, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I've carried the SGN3 for a few weeks ... no accidental activations :shrug:


Do you wear skinny jeans? ;-)


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 21, 2015)

Still Of The Night said:


> I think a factor that’s worth taking note of are the extra features of the SGN3
> ...
> they felt the SureFire SideKick could fill the spot in place of other single AAA lights



enjoy whatever makes you happy
the SGN3 has some great features, I like the shape, and the charging port, but the PWM is a deal breaker for me. (PWM also saves me from buying a Sidekick or a Tube)

One of my favorite AAA lights atm is the new Copper Lumintop Tool with N219 and No PWM. SGN3 cant compete but it does not have to. Get all of them if it makes you happy


----------



## creegeek (Dec 22, 2015)

The PWM on low is noticeable for me when I see it on a reflective surface (car paintwork). But for everyday use I cannot see it. For the record I am sensitive to PWM and SGN3 doesn't bug me in the least.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've just spent three or four minutes shining my SGN3 on multiple surfaces on low and I'm not seeing the PWM. It must be my old eyes...?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 22, 2015)

rje58 said:


> I've just spent three or four minutes shining my SGN3 on multiple surfaces


The easiest way to detect PWM is to wave the light









PWM interferes with my iPhone photos sometimes, but waving the light is very easy once you learn. More info here






but fwiw, many many lights use PWM, and many many people dont care. Here is a list of other popular and high end lighs with PWM.


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 22, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> enjoy whatever makes you happy
> the SGN3 has some great features, I like the shape, and the charging port, but the PWM is a deal breaker for me. (PWM also saves me from buying a Sidekick or a Tube)
> 
> One of my favorite AAA lights atm is the new Copper Lumintop Tool with N219 and No PWM. SGN3 cant compete but it does not have to. Get all of them if it makes you happy



Yeah I can understand how even with the extra features if its main function/light has PWM on a setting you use plus the additional weight compared to something like the Olight it could be a deal breaker for you and others too. If it doesn’t fit the bill or there aren’t enough pro´s there is no point even if it is quite a cool little package.
Funnily enough the Copper Lumintop Tool you mentioned did catch my eye but the high run time kind of made that a deal breaker for me. I know it’s ironic as I am waiting on a Titan Plus to come and that pretty much has a camera flash high but the medium will be more useful to me than the Tools for the Tools price point. Still it is a lovely looking light and still quite tempting.


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 22, 2015)

applevision said:


> This is an excellent light and I love (absolutely love!) the red light and the UV light aspects here. I _do_ think it could be a contender for an "everything light"/primary light for some... I mean, it's blasting out 160 lumens and--just to keep things in perspective--a 4D mag light from just a few years ago was outputting something like 60 lumens (!!!) or maybe 120 lumens depending on whom you ask... Look at this thread and be amazed at how low those numbers were just a few years ago: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202252-How-many-lumens-does-a-MAG-LITE-4D-LED-bulb-produce. How low those numbers were and how *excited* folks were about the "brightness"! It's amazing!
> 
> So, I do think this can be a serious light for many, despite it's small size and relatively limited throw (which is, incidentally, the biggest trade off between something tiny like this and something bigger--while it does put out a lot of light, it's relatively floody and does not throw much compared to a large Mag reflector. This can be an issue for some uses, no doubt.)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the concise summary. I think you raised some good points and pretty much covered all the things I was wondering about.

I actually have a Titan Plus on the way which I think I ordered before I found out about the SideKick (still waiting on the dealer to get more stock as they seem to be extremely scarce in Europe) but after looking at both I think the Plus might just edge it out for me personally though both have pro´s and con´s for my use. This little SGN3 is catching my interest though even if the UV would probably only be used 95% of the time to quick/turbo charge glow in the dark things :laughing:


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow the bottom pic of the Tool really does look stroboscopic. That pic also kinda reminds me of the scan lines on old TV´s and monitors!


----------



## Trevilux (Jan 25, 2016)

Some Pics and impressions of MecArmy SGN3 :

(little review with comments in spanish here, MecArmy SGN3 luxlinternas blog)











Content (falshlight, User manual, Ring and Lanyard)






One mistake on the web and Manual user, SGN3 only weight 30 gr and not 38 gr.





















3 Leds; The principal XPG-2 for white light has a small SMO reflector, and 2 Leds of 3mm for red led and UV light:

Beam SGN3 high mode:






Animated gif for Modes of white led and comparison with Nitecore TUBE, Nextorch GL10 and DPG SPY:











UV Led in action:






Charging starts around 200mA, and then down, red advise when charge and when finish the charge turn green:
















I love the finish of this green SGN3, but there are black, grey and brown options.






I would like a electronic lockout for this light.
Official data;






This pics with a holster maked for a leatherman Squirt PS4 :











I love this light!!!


----------



## Dubois (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice photos, Trevilux. The green version does look great. I'm very happy with my grey one, and carry it daily in my pocket - it's a really solid little light


----------



## applevision (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, gorgeous photos and review, Trevilux!
I also love my green one. It's a great little buddy!


----------



## 7hns (Jan 25, 2016)

Before this, I had never heard of MecArmy. What is their quality/durability/safety mechanisms like in these types of lights? Also, is this their smallest keychain light? Also, what would the advantage be of something like this over the MecArmy illumineX-1 Ti aside from the red and UV? Isn't this actually a little bigger? Lastly where can these be purchased in the USA?


----------



## Trevilux (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi 7hns:

MecArmy has other lights, you can see here (also rechargeable by microUSB). But this SGN3 has a 280 mA battery and the others use 10180 battery (perhaps around 70-80 mA). I have no doubt which I prefer. 
Always new brands appear.... I have not interested generally in them... but in 2015 I have know 2 brands with quality and interesting products: MecArmy with they little rechargeables lights and UltraTak, they make my best 1xAAA (NiMH and Lithium 10440) very powerfull with side switch and price very aceptable.
I have asked now to MecArmy about his safety mechanism for this.






(I don not know USA sites for purchase this, I bought many of my last items from a reliable chinesse seller, the link is in my blog review , but I prefer not indicate here, I do not know the rules of CPF for this)


----------



## 7hns (Jan 26, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Nitecore Tube 9 grams (with PWM)
> SGN3 38 grams (PWM?)
> Sidekick 56 grams (with PWM)
> 
> ...



Sorry for the ignorance, what is PWM?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 26, 2016)

Pulse-width modulation ...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation


----------



## Trevilux (Jan 27, 2016)

I think PWM only in the lowest modes, not on high. I can not appreciate the PWM visually in this light, is necessary technical equipment for detect.

(PWM in some Fenix, Olight, Sunwayman....)


----------



## Dubois (Jan 27, 2016)

7hns said:


> Before this, I had never heard of MecArmy. What is their quality/durability/safety mechanisms like in these types of lights? Also, is this their smallest keychain light? Also, what would the advantage be of something like this over the MecArmy illumineX-1 Ti aside from the red and UV? Isn't this actually a little bigger? Lastly where can these be purchased in the USA?




Going Gear stock MecArmy lights.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 27, 2016)

UPz just published a review with lumens based on the Fenix ANSI FL-1 lumens scale:

http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11811


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 27, 2016)

I was ininterested in this light until I saw the UI and modes. For me, a light this small would be used as a pocket light at night when I'm wearing my sleep pants. If it started on low or had mode memory and the low was a moonlight I would be sold on it, but as it is it would be to bright to use when getting ready for bed with the with asleep or when checking on the baby. Bummer as it seems to be a nice light.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, I agree they missed a prime opportunity on the UI ... they could've chosen the red output as the default starting mode.

Then everything else would have been fine .... red/beacon (press-and-hold) M/L/H white (press-and-hold) UV


----------



## Dubois (Jan 29, 2016)

@ Tac Gunner - A quick double click will take you into low, but low is 5lm. I prefer to use a true moonlight / firefly mode for middle of the night strolling.

@ archimedes - I disagree. For me, and I suspect many others, white light will be used more frequently than red, so it makes sense to have white come on first imho. The red is a really good beam, but I rarely use it. UV is great to play with (my brand new British passport lights up like a Christmas tree under UV.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 29, 2016)

Dubois said:


> ....
> @ archimedes - I disagree. For me, and I suspect many others, white light will be used more frequently than red, so it makes sense to have white come on first imho. The red is a really good beam, but I rarely use it. UV is great to play with....



Yes, of course, I was only speaking for myself in preferring red (or moonlight / white) as the initial output.

However, there are plenty of other small keyring lights that have a plain white output, so it may not be entirely unreasonable to think that of those who actually _want_ a red output option on their flashlight, that some significant number of those may actually prefer low red as the first mode ... :shrug:


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 29, 2016)

archimedes said:


> low red as the first mode



Im discovering I like warmer tints for lower lumen levels. 
Here is an idea Ive been pondering, a 3 LED light, each used on one of 3 modes, for example:
3000k XPG low of 1 lumen, 
4500k N219 Medium of 30 lumens, and 
6000k XPL High of 150 lumens 

I would be interested if MecArmy offered something like that, IF they stop using a PWM circuit. I would be especially interested in a Copper body, capable of tailstanding. I do not need a pocket clip, nor for it to fit on a keyring, but it would be cool if it had a hat clip option.


----------



## statusman (Feb 15, 2016)

Thinking about getting a few of these for keychain/kids backpack use. Any mods out there to improve the runtime?


----------



## creegeek (Feb 17, 2016)

I found these work well as a case for a backpack or situation where you don't want the light getting turned on accidentally. Put the switch on the closed side for the most protection.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TUSB14/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 2, 2016)

My *Mecarmy SGN3 *Black.


----------



## andreas0401 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 11, 2016)

I really like my SGN3 and yet...

I too have had accidental turn ons with this light in my pocket, no skinny jeans but I believe what happens in my case at least, is that the light can get powered on when I lean up against something or maybe carrey something that bumps up against the switch. I haven't yet figured out how to open the SGN3 up, so I can't say for sure, but I believe the engineers likely used a mini clicky type switch rather than a membrane switch. This makes the light much easier to operate but can also make it more likely to experience accidental power ups.

And I would change the UI if I could to include a fourth moonlight/firefly mode and have it come on in the lowest setting or maybe use memory or even just a simple "turn on in the next mode in line" cycle.

Other than that this light rox!


----------



## archimedes (Mar 12, 2016)

I just wish red was first ....


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 12, 2016)

> I just wish red was first ....



I absolutely agree, red would make a great first setting. And I'd drop the blinking second red setting. 

Unfortunately, even though this is a great little light with a lot of neat innovations, I don't carry it very often. For the most part because of the UI but also because of the accidental power ups. I do keep it near though and I find myself using it primarily for the one thing I didn't think I would use that often; the UV light. That 365nm UV LED will charge up GID on my watch, keyfobs and such like a champ!


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 12, 2016)

The UV is also useful for identifying fake Ivory, and fake Benjamins, neither of which I need.

What I would like to see changed in the SGN3 is GET RID of the PWM!

imo a 3 led light has great potential, my dream config would be
3 LEDs, (warm, neutral, cool aka RedWhite&Blue) one for each mode: 
0.5 Lumen Low from 3000k 93CRI XPG, 
40 Lumen Medium from 4000k 90CRI N219B, 
170 Lumen High from 6000k 70CRI XPL


----------



## fxsniper (Apr 11, 2016)

Want to buy one of these light....how has it performed for you guys after several weeks of use? I´ve been considering the SGN3vn....but concerned it will be too bright with a jump from 8 lumens to 110 and low battery run times....Any suggestions?


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 11, 2016)

fxsniper said:


> SGN3vn… concerned it will be too bright with a jump from 8 lumens to 110 and low battery run times....suggestions?



maybe also post your question to the SGN3vn thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?415217-SGN3vn-Keychain-UV-Red-amp-White

if youre concerned about too bright and short battery time you options include
1. dont buy a VN model, buy the stock unit
2. either way, the battery is rechargeable, so unlimited runtime is simple, just keep it charged

in the VN thread you will see:


vinhnguyen54 said:


> *Stock Light Tested:*
> Low 3 Lumen
> Medium 32 Lumen
> High 106 Lumen
> ...



and you will see someone asking your runtime question:


Quickstrike said:


> What kind of battery life can I expect with the power boost?
> 
> The stock figures are : High [160 Lumen] - 1 Hour
> Medium [50 Lumen] - 3 Hour
> Low [5 Lumen] - 13 Hour



note Vinhs post gives his actual lumen test results for the stock unit, and they are quite different than the stock specs

in any case, IF you believe the stock runtimes, even at vinhs measured lumen levels, here is how you figure out runtime effects of increased brightness

lets look at high first
Vinh says the stock high is 106 lumen (not the 160 spec)
Vinh says the VN model has a high of 360 lumens

note 360 is 3.4 times brighter.. therefore, I would expect runtime to be 3.4 times shorter.. IF the 1 hour runtime spec is accurate for stock, then the VN model would last for 18 minutes on high

bear in mind that runtimes are very misleading, since brightness drops off as the battery drains, so there is actually NoWay the light will hold the initial brightness on high, for the whole time.. in fact, once you learn more about how runtime is calculated, you will understand that at the end of the runtime, the light is only producing 10% of initial brightness

that means it would start at 360 lumens and by the time 17 minutes go by, the light will be only making 36 lumens.. hope this helps you make sense of lumen specs and runtimes

the bottom line is runtimes are vastly exaggerated, but the light is rechargeable, so it should not matter.. after all, I doubt youre going to run the light at 360 lumens for more than a few seconds.. it will get too hot probably

as to your "too bright" concern regarding the jump from low to medium, well, yes, its a big jump.. that comes with the Vinh territory.. he builds bright lights.. 

soooo, if you want a Vinh light, get it! AND get a stock one also 
the best answer for which one should I get is, Get Both!


----------



## fxsniper (Apr 12, 2016)

thanks for the thorough answer...you might be leading me though, to the path of a flashaholic....and let´s not forget the color options....


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 12, 2016)

fxsniper said:


> let´s not forget the color options....


 LOL!
fwiw, I removed the SGN3 from my wish list when I learned it uses PWM
lights with PWM interfere with my iphone photos, of my …. wait for it… flashlights 
so, PWM saves me money

but, most people dont care about PWM, and besides that, Im into high CRI, which again, saves me money, cause I wont buy Cool White lights.. Vinh otoh is into Cool White… whatever rocks your wallet!


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 20, 2016)

New, a clip is available for the SGN3.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 20, 2016)

You made me look, but I did not find a clip.

Separate request, can someone with an SGN3 and a US$ 100 bill please do a UV test by posting a photo.

I want to see if its really a 365nM UV led

here is what a REAL 365nM shows, note the *red line on the left image*: (click the pic, its a link, to go to the thread where UV is discussed)



the two images on the right show that the UV Tube FAILS to show the red line on a $100. I suspect the SGN3 is also NOT a true 365nM UV. (educate me otherwise please)


----------



## gteague (Oct 17, 2016)

a group of flashaholics with a $100 bill? not likely--we're all flashlight poor. 

just received my stonewash model from goinggear and it's so much nicer than the titanium 1aaa twistys i've been buying and shoving into a bag because when i get one i remember how much i hate twistys! this finish must be new because goinggear is still showing the original 4 colors although there is a picture of the stonewash one later on and a dropdown box option.

on the positive side, it feels hefty and solid in the hand--slightly heavy so i could see where some would complain about wearing it using a neck lanyard although many wear neck knives of this weight although that weight is spread out a little more. this light is dense. i actually love the feel of it in the hand. the switch is very stiff and perhaps they've listened to the complaints and made it stiffer since those who posted said it turned on by itself. considering how much force it takes to press the button, i have a hard time imagining it doing that unless you lean up against something that presses it.

i have some nitecore uv lights using the large 18650 battery and even they are pretty weak when i'm searching for scorpions in the house, so i'm not at all sure how much use i'll get out of the uv light--i understand it's used to follow blood trails so maybe those folks and the counterfeit bill folks can use it.

the main attraction to me was the red light combined with some weatherproofing. i do a lot of astronomy and in several decades of keeping my eye out and wasting a lot of money--most red lights are junk or are too powerful or too weak. i have another nitecore with a red light, but it's too large to be useful. one use is to read a star map and in that case you need one small enough to fit between your glasses and the chart and this is the perfect size for that.

made sure it worked and then put it on charge. no idea what the battery state was, but my xtar meter said it drew 250ma to start and then ramped downwards and i got the green light in about 20-30 minutes.

and to prove my flashaholic bonafides (!) i also received the new limited edition olight 's mini' baton in bead blasted titanium. i have about a half-dozen olights covering as many years. right before i typed this sentence i pulled it out of the box for a size comparison and took a quick iphone shot. let's see if i can insert an image ....

... seems i can after i upload it somewhere. here is the sgn3, the olight s1 baton (new 1k lumens model), and the olight s mini for size comparison. and indeed you can see that the s mini is just slightly shorter than the sgn3, but about twice as 'thick'. by weighing them in my hand, i can't tell a difference in weight. the functions and outputs are hardly comparable though and unless you need the uv and red lights, the olight would seem to win on all categories from ui to power to versatility--especially since you can simply pop in a new cr123 if you don't have access to a charger.

ok, enough for now. tks to everyone for posting in this forum--it's a resource i use perhaps weekly and has cost me a _lot_ of money over the years!

/guy






[/URL]
Untitled by Guy Teague, on Flickr[/IMG]

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/


----------

